# Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA resumes its schedule with the playing of the LPGA Lotte Championship Presented by J Golf. This will start a stretch of six tournaments over a seven week period, that will be capped off by the year's second major championship. 

There will be a pretty solid field, with newly crowned Kraft Nabisco champion Inbee Park, and the world's number one player Stacy Lewis, leading the way.
Although there are a few key players sitting it out, my strength of field rating is still a very solid 80.5%. 
Among the players sitting it out this week are: Amy Yang, Catriona Matthew, Lexi Thompson, Chie Arimura, Ayaka Uehara, and Jimin Kang. 

This will be tournament number 7 of 28 to be played this year.

Here are the key details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results:

1 x-Suzann Pettersen -19 F 
1 Lizette Salas -19 F 
3 Ariya Jutanugarn -15 F 
4 In-Kyung Kim -13 F 
4 Inbee Park -13 F 
6 Na Yeon Choi -11 F 
6 Jessica Korda -11 F 
6 Ai Miyazato -11 F 
9 Shanshan Feng -10 F 
9 a-Lydia Ko -10 F 
9 Caroline Hedwall -10 F 
9 Stacy Lewis -10 F 
9 Hyo Joo Kim -10 F 
9 Hee Kyung Seo -10 F


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I think you asked the right question*

Tony: You asked if Americans can dominate Asian players. Based on your postings Asia is very strong and I don't see any rising stars at this time.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think on the United States side, Jessica Korda and Lizette Salas are rising stars.


----------

